# Leeches



## melissakasterman (Aug 27, 2010)

Never having fished for saugeye or sauger, I was wondering if they responded to leeches the way that walleyes do?

Thanks


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

From what Ive read there should be no difference in the bait they prefer. Leeches should work as well for them as for walleye.


----------



## melissakasterman (Aug 27, 2010)

If it ever stops raining I will go out and try them.


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

Maybe consider trying a mr twister jig grub combo. Tip it with a minnow. I think you could tip it with leech, just tip it.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I've caught saugeye on leeches in a couple of the local lakes.
I generally don't bait fish but when I'm with the family or some other reason I'm anchored up or stationary I like to fish with them on a slip float.

I've caught everything from big gills, saugeye, and flatheads on them.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

melissakasterman said:


> Never having fished for saugeye or sauger, I was wondering if they responded to leeches the way that walleyes do?
> 
> Thanks


Okay. The rest of you guys turn off the computer as this is our secret method. Use a slip sinker about 14" to 18" ahead of a floating jig. Work the flat, or wherever you mark saugeyes) slowly with the trolling motor with the sinker on the bottom and the jig just off the bottom. You could use a piece of crawler on the jig, but I prefer a leech.


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

Star has it exactly.....Pretty much the only technique I use besides trolling


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

any of you guys try the artificial leeches, and or them in any one of the other colors i believe they come in?


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Boxingref_rick said:


> any of you guys try the artificial leeches, and or them in any one of the other colors i believe they come in?


I tried the Gulp Alive! leeches on an Erie Dearie, but have not tried them with my floating jig method. Results were not spectacular, but I did catch a couple fish.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmm....Leeeeaches. Try em on a slip bobber when you need a precise presentation or on a lighted bobber at night. Yahoo!!!!


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

My only problem is keeping them alive for a few days in case I can't always go fishing. And, no, I can't keep in the fridge as I already have crawlers & other bait in there. I hope to stay married to the same woman for another 55 years.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

What she dont know wont hurt her ......just write worms on the pacage


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Change the water frequently to keep them happy.....


----------

